# MRV/Parental Controls



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

When I copy over a program from one hacked DTiVo to another via MRV, the program gets locked and requires the parental control password, regardless of the original rating of the program. (I have parental controls set on both units.) It would seem that some bit of information is not getting MRV'd over that is needed for parental controls to work properly. Has anyone ever solved this? I've spent the last hour digging through posts here and "there" with no luck. Any ideas? Is this a problem everyone has or just me?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

More information:

The problem is that all programs listed on a networked box (DVR:TiVo) have the rating "no rating" and are missing all the genre info etc. (Once the program is copied over all that info is there and parental controls work normally.) But, if parental controls are on you must enter the password to view/copy the program. This is true even if unrated program blocking is turned off. Does anyone know what app actually controls the accessing and displaying of the information from a networked box?

Any ideas at all?


----------



## joelq (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all - just saw this thread and I'm having this same problem. I just zippered my second DirecTivo (Samsung SIR-4040R) and have setup both units on MRV.

I'm able to browse each unit's Now Playing list, and even initiate transfers, but every show is showing a rating of "No Rating" which, with the Parental Controls we have setup on each unit, requires the code to be entered before the transfers can be initiated.

Is there something that I need to do to either or both units? 

Thanks!


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

After a ton of searching I learned that this is a problem even on unhacked standalone TiVo units using MRV. I'm not sure if it was a feature that was built in deliberately or left out by accident, but either way my conclusion was the problem isn't a result of hacking. So, unless someone can find a way to fix the code in the TiVo app I'm not sure this will ever be fixed.

Edit: I also have the feeling there aren't many in this forum who ever use parental controls judging by the fact that no one ever responded to these posts. So I've just learned to live with it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

It was intentional, it prevents transferring to a unit that does not have parental controls on. That way the kiddies can't watch your porn, or whatever.


----------



## joelq (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I dunno - that this was intentional doesn't make sense to me. I mean, what if the unit being transferred to never had a Parental Control code setup? What code would need to be entered?

*Edit:* I just thought of this - is the Parental Control code being asked for that from the source Tivo?

*Another Edit  :* I just tested this out, and the code that's being asked for is that from the local (destination) Tivo.

Anyhow, I was reading through the MRV support pages on Tivo.com and ran into the following page:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=1E643FC9-446A-436D-86CB-8661B81991A5

It's interesting that the screen shot in Step 6 shows the program that's been selected actually has a rating (as opposed to my situation where every program, when selected from a remote Tivo shows up as having a rating of "No Rating"). Also, there appears to be no prompt for a Parental Control code. I wonder if this is something Tivo has fixed in their newer software?


----------

